# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к издательству "Бхактиведанта Бук Траст" >  Сверхдуша беспристрастная или безличная?   Шримад Бхагаватам 2.3.24

## Kasturika d.d.

Примите наши поклоны, Виджитатма прабху. Подскажите, пожалуйста, почему в Шримад Бхагаватам 2.3.24 Сверхдуша названа "безличной", когда в других комментариях Шрила Прабхупада пишет о Сверхдуше только как о Личности? Возможно, должно быть слово "беспристрастная" вместо "безличная"? 
Тут обсуждение: http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post173296

----------


## vijitatma das

В данном контексте речь идет о панчопасане - форме поклонения, когда поклоняющийся постепенно переходит от почитания материальных объектов к почитанию единого божественного начала, всепроникающего и пребывающего во всем, которое "упорядочивает" материальный мир. Он поклоняется Параматме не как личности, не как Богу, а (простите мне христианский термин) как "логосу", т.е. началу, которое привносит смысл в мироздание. Такое отношение к Господу не предполагает развития с Ним личностных отношений и вообще не предполагает у Него личностной природы. Поэтому перевод impersonal как "безличный" в данном случае вполне уместен. Тем более, что Прабхупада практически всегда использует это слово в данном значении.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Спасибо, Виджитатма прабху! Теперь все ясно

----------

